# Heading up to Eagle Lodge and Camps in Maine



## Jim (Jul 17, 2018)

Heading up to Eagle Lodge and Camps up in Maine again (3rd year in a row) at the end of August as an FYI if anyone was planning a trip up to Maine this year. Check out Eagle Lodge in Maine, maybe we can meet up for fishing and some good food!

https://eaglelodgemaine.com/

The fishing should be really good, and just being out there is awesome. The beauty of this place is in 15-20 minutes you can be in town and on the Highway.

If interested, send me a PM and I can tell you the dates. I would love to have a TinBoats meet up there one day.


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 17, 2018)

Have a great time! Remember, pictures or it didn't happen. :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Jul 17, 2018)

There will be plenty for sure! :lol:


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 17, 2018)

Eagle Lodge sure looks like a fantastic place. I was on a family group vaca last October and was probably within 100 miles of the place. Mrs LDubs said don't even think about it. :LOL2:


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Jul 18, 2018)

Looks like you will have fun Jim


----------



## Jim (Aug 9, 2018)

Its almost time!


----------



## onthewater102 (Aug 9, 2018)

Darn - I'll be up in the Brunswick area about that time - but that's still a ways away.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 10, 2018)

I want reports please, when you return. 

It happens that I am going to have a week or so in early September to get out of the house. My wife has two golfing girlfriends coming for that time. 

I want to be far, far, away.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 11, 2018)

*"I want to be far, far, away."*

:LOL2: :LOL2: 

Sometimes a strategic retreat is the best decision. Haha.


----------

